

Show HN: Roomd, find new friends to live with - codetonowhere
http://roo.md/

======
aeurielesn
Are you kidding me? Why would I give you access to all of that information
only to request an invitation.

Also, I can't find whether this is US-specific only.

~~~
codetonowhere
We use the information requested to generate your profile on the site, but I
see your point at this stage so will remove some of the extra options.

------
munkay
The signup page seems to have absolutely no context. I'm not even sure what
service I'm signing up for, and what benefits it would get me. I'm sure you
have to get some initial seed of users, but tricking HN users without a
demo/trial/feature-list/anything probably is not the right way to go. Sorry.

------
kaiju
If this wasn't ready for public consumption you probably shouldn't have showed
it off in public.

------
mattwdelong
It makes good business sense to grab early invites, sure.

However, you're posting this to a forum that is made up of mostly hackers.
Hackers hate being tricked. At least tell us the site is not ready for
consumption before we all go ahead and sign up.

Otherwise, cool concept. Hope it works out, but there is not much to see here.

~~~
codetonowhere
We didn't really feel that we tricking people, but definitely take these
points on board.

If anyone wants their details removed let me know - rich@roo.md

------
codetonowhere
So it seems like we made this announcement a little early. We wanted to gauge
initial interest in the general concept, but we didn't state this clearly
enough. Sorry about that.

If anyone wants to remove their invite then please get in touch - rich@roo.md

We're looking to launch properly in the coming weeks as soon as we have a
viable product. We'll update again once we're actually ready.

------
vikas5678
I suggest the "Request invite" just asks for an email address and then asks
for future information when you actually launch. Also, I think most people
will have the question whether roommate options are limited to Roomd users or
not. Good idea though, one of my colleagues was talking about this idea a
while ago and went nowhere with it.

------
tedmiston
Finish the product before you promote.

I tried to demo it and all I got was "thanks for signing up".

~~~
codetonowhere
We discussed this... at length. But in the end decided it would be better to
get some early feedback rather than blindly go forward. This may have been as
mistake.

We're working on the initial version, but this really isn't ready for public
consumption yet, unfortunately.

------
killnine
I must not be the only one to have the mindset of refusing to interact with an
entity that only grants me access if it is via a facebook account, can I ?

------
yaix
"Who can see posts this app makes for you on your Facebook timeline: Friends"

Why would the app need to do that? Only for an invitation?

------
zerovox
It seems there's not really much to show here. And the request invite button
doesn't work for me on Fiefox.

~~~
codetonowhere
Hi, we're working on getting the full product ready so it's just an invite
page at the moment. Did you have any specific queries?

What OS are you running? We tested on Firefox so should work. Relies on having
a Facebook account right now so could that be the issue?

~~~
mirsadm
I think the issue is that this is a completely unknown company/product. Why
should users give out any personal information to request for an invite for
something with next to no information.

------
danso
If the implementation is not done, then at least have something showing how
this app will overcome the initial problem of a small userbase. That is, are
my roommate options limited to those who are using room.d currently?

------
pazimzadeh
Not even a screenshot?

